# Trucks: what do you drive?



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 26, 2012)

My little Escort is DOA and I figured it's time to get my own truck. I can't keep borrowing Jane's all the time!

I found a nice 2006 Ford F-150 in my price range and reasonable mileage. Applying for financing today, keep your fingers crossed...

SO, what do y'all drive??


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 26, 2012)

2004, 3/4 ton 4x4 Chevy Silverado with extended cab. I LOVE my truck.




I don't drive it except when hauling my trailer, with the price of gas, it is much cheaper to drive my little grocery-getter, a Chevy Aveo.


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2012)

An F150 is my truck, too, and I love it


----------



## JAX (Jun 26, 2012)

2011, 3/4 ton 4X4 Super Cab Dodge Laramie.





Wanted to build a barn instead of these run in sheds but vehicle was having problems and could no longer pull a trailer... so I got a truck instead of a barn!!


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jun 26, 2012)

2000 Chevy 3/4 ton, 4 door with a custom extended bed, that sucker is LONG, hard to park, and EATS fuel  but it's a pulling beast and handles a fully loaded 16ft stock trailer with ease. I'd love to get something newer, maybe not quite as big or more to the point, at least not as long, and downsize my trailer to a 2 horse with a small sleeper but we just bought a brand new little crossover SUV to replace our car who was on it's last leg. The Hyundia Santa Fe, which we are loving BTW, just as fuel efficient but with more room than our little car. So with the new SUV, a newer truck isn't in the cards for another 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 26, 2012)

I drive a 1999 Chevy Silvarado, 2500, extended bed, three door. He's the best truck I've ever owned in my whole life, and believe me, I burned up some fords, even a one ton, and a dodge. My hubby drives a 1994 Chevy silvarado to work and back everyday. My truck is also a pulling machine, I pull a 32' horse trailer with living quarters, been all the way to Nationals several times. Oh and his name is Tonka Truck, and people always comment on my tag which is TONKATK.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 26, 2012)

I drive a 2003 Chevy Malibu. My hubby drives a Dodge Dakota p/u that used to pull our trailer but had to be retired from that-in fact it needs to be retired PERIOD!!! Then we share a p/u with our son that we use for the horse trailer: a Chevy Silverado with full cab and short bed. It's a '97. So-we need a new truck!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 26, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> ......Oh and his name is Tonka Truck, and people always comment on my tag which is TONKATK.


I always name my cars, too!



The last one was Perry.... I loved that little car.


----------



## tagalong (Jun 26, 2012)

2008 F150 supercab 4X4. Ford calls the colour "stone green" but it looks bronze or metallic brown.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 26, 2012)

Prior to my divorce, I drove (only when hauling) a 2007 Dodge 3500 MegaCab (think that's what it was called), Cummins, dually with a hauler bed instead of a traditional bed. That thing could PULL but sure ate fuel. Here is a pick of it with the trailer I had at the time also. Loved that truck. But now I drive 2 Ford Explorers, a 6 cyl for daily driving and an 8 cyl for pulling my 2 horse. It works great for that, but would like a truck again in the future.






Life does drastically change after divorce, but sometimes for the better!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 26, 2012)

I drive a one ton Silverado dually. Four door / 4x4.. Gas not diesel. Love it. My everyday car is a Suburban 4x4. I spend a lot of money is fuel. LOL


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 26, 2012)

Ford F350. Love it but sometimes it's a little overkill. When you need one that big nothing else will work but I'd like to sell my Jeep Liberty and get an F150.


----------



## REO (Jun 26, 2012)

Ours is a F350 dually super cab with a 460 engine. It died last year in Aug so we've been without a truck all this time





HARD to get hay without a truck.

Then our old used car died too (a few months after we got it)

So he got a loan on his 401k and bought this little Buick SUV. Which of course can't pull our hourse trailer! So we took the change from the loan and got this little MINI trailer!

Isn't this the cutest "rig" you've ever seen?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 26, 2012)

Called my insurance agent, it's only $20 more a month for this truck....





Now, hoping to hear about the financing! I go for a test drive tonight if everything clears!


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Like Parmela said, life does come with changes. Before we left the farm, I drove a 2003 Ford F-350 King Ranch Edition Dually 4 wheel drive with 4 doors. Great truck, easy ride as long as it was pulling the trailer. When I traded it in, I got two cars for it so now I drive a 2004 Buick Le Sabre custom. Only 55000 on it and it rides like a dream. Plus great on gas. I did also have a 2001 Dodge Ram that I loved but it wasn't enough truck for the trailer I had.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2012)

Chevy Silverado 3/4 ton- regular cab- nothing fancy but I just love this truck. My old truck is still running with about 300K miles on it and was such a good truck, so had to have another.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 26, 2012)

We own a 2002 F250 extra cab.........Does great for hauling the trailers we have now.

Back when Larry was doing horse transport we had a F350, but his trailer was 34 ft.


----------



## ozymandias (Jun 26, 2012)

We have a workhorse - a Dodge Ram Cummins 3500 full ton which is really hubby's truck (complete with his bumper sticker that says "I'm retired, go around me") then last month we bought our son a late HS graduation pressie of a new black 2012 Ford F150..now that baby is SWEEEEET



It took him less than a week to put in black tinted windows - as black as legally allowed, a top of the line stereo system and a state of the art security system (go figure 22 year olds!) lol. It's "technically" ours as we bought it - so it's sort of in the family (is that cheating?)

I just can't part with my turbo charged street racer lol



I keep telling hubby "you may be able to pull it there, but I can be there before you're out of the drive!".


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 26, 2012)

Same here ozymandias, Dodge Ram 3500 Crew Cab Cummins diesel. It was my husband's first new vehicle. I fought him tooth and nail, I couldn't justify the cost of a diesel, but I must admit,It' nice that the fuel efficiency only drops approx. Two miles when pulling a sixteen foot stock trailer with a full size horse in it.


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jun 26, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> It took him less than a week to put in black tinted windows - as black as legally allowed, a top of the line stereo system and a state of the art security system (go figure 22 year olds!) lol.


LOL, It's not just 22 yr olds...when we bought the Santa Fe, hubby immediately wanted to tint it with the darker than 'legal' tint (I forget how he calls it, something like cop tint, no that's no right...I dunno he had a slang term for it, it's just darker than the legal tints, which is still legal for him, since he works for the sheriff's dept. I vetoed that, it's already plenty dark enough for me, but he still talks about it occasionally.

Then last month when we sold my old stepside '94 chevy which he had turned into his 'boom' truck after we got married, he pulled the amps and speaker box and wanted to put it in the Santa Fe too...I said, not no but #$%! no! I swear I'm living with a teenager some days, sigh...he's _way _too old to be booming down the road. He's gonna start looking like those old men that go buy convertibles and drive around with their bald heads shining in the sun! Thankfully he still has all his hair but that's just good genetics not youth on his side! I'd say midlife crisis but he's always been this way!


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jun 26, 2012)

REO said:


> So he got a loan on his 401k and bought this little Buick SUV. Which of course can't pull our hourse trailer! So we took the change from the loan and got this little MINI trailer!
> 
> Isn't this the cutest "rig" you've ever seen?


THAT is precious!!! omg! I want one now!


----------



## REO (Jun 27, 2012)

I swear it's only the size of a bread box! It has a divider but the "stalls" are only about 15" wide so my fat kids won't fit in there unless I take the divider out LOL!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 27, 2012)

We drive a 99' 3/4 ton v10 Dodge ram. My husband LOVES it. It hauls his trailer with tractors on it, when he goes to work ground, like a dream. He's happy! I won't drive it right now because the steering is funky but once it's fixed I have no problem with it. Hubby will NOT give her up!! He said to replace her with something that can do what she can would be a payment that is UNEXCEPTABLE!!!! LOL!!! She's does great for her age and hard use!


----------



## wildoak (Jun 27, 2012)

Cute REO



, tiny little trailer LOL!

Love my F150... I drove Suburbans for many years, but am a Ford convert, on my second F150.

Jan


----------



## REO (Jun 27, 2012)

We have a big mini trailer that can haul 6-8 minis but the lil SUV can't pull it so........

This trailer is like a knick nack and our vet giggles to see it and people stop and take photos of it LOL!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 27, 2012)

2003 GMC Serria. Normally only drive her for hauling or for when we need to put somthing in the bed. Gas is to high!! Also have an older Jeep Wrangler and our 2012 Hyundai Veloster and that gets 40 to the gallon!


----------



## Davie (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 99 Ford F250 Super Crew Super Duty that has 280,000+ miles and when it comes time I'll drop a new 7.3 engine in it and keep on driving it. The newer trucks (especially the Dodge) has to have some sort of emission fuel added to the exhaust system (Not the fuel tank) that takes the soot out of the exhaust and from what Dustin (my hay hauler) says that stuff is expensive!!!

He Hot Shots for a living--would love to have the truck he drives--2012 1 ton, but it's a pretty penny to operate it he says.


----------



## mini horse mania (Jun 28, 2012)

I Drive a 2000 tahoe ss...a 82 shortbed chevy I built and painted..its a weekender.. lol...a 93 s10 that matches my 82..a 95 international rollback..& my hubby drives a 95 ford wrecker...our 3/4 ton is out of commission..crank kit pending...yes..i am a gear head..lol


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 28, 2012)

REO said:


> We have a big mini trailer that can haul 6-8 minis but the lil SUV can't pull it so........
> 
> This trailer is like a knick nack and our vet giggles to see it and people stop and take photos of it LOL!


I know! I have a "baby trailer" like that (only it's a stock type-three dividers, holds four) and people get the biggest kick out if it, especially when we tell them "It's a four-horse slant!"

Well, silver Ford didn't work out. On we go with the hunt!


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 28, 2012)

RIO! Where did ya get that trailer! I want one! Thats perfect size for me!

I have a mini trailer buts its not excatly waht I want. That is!


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry the truck didn't work out Lucy. You'll find one!

MindyLee, it's the cutset thing in the world!! A lady had it on the LB sale board. It was the only thing I found that was small enough for the SUV to pull. You don't even know it's back there, even with 2 minis in it!!!


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jun 29, 2012)

REO said:


> Sorry the truck didn't work out Lucy. You'll find one!
> 
> MindyLee, it's the cutset thing in the world!! A lady had it on the LB sale board. It was the only thing I found that was small enough for the SUV to pull. You don't even know it's back there, even with 2 minis in it!!!


What size is yours SUV (I'm not familiar with yours at all but it doesn't look that much bigger than mine)...wondering if I should've got the tow package on mine


----------



## REO (Jun 29, 2012)

Ours is a small one. A *Buick Rendezvous *


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 29, 2012)

I looked at SUVs, too- but I need to put carts in the back of mine and four sure wouldn't fit!





I spent HOURS yesterday looking at trucks...thank God for the Internet! Saves driving around!


----------



## REO (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL! 4 carts? No way!





I did that too, searched the net. In the end hubby saw this one locally.

I hope you find what you're looking for soon Lucy!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 29, 2012)

We drive a 2002 Chevy Silverado, four door extended cab. Great truck, my dad picked it up in Illinois about a month ago,only had 20,000 miles on it, never saw a winter, just like new. It's great.

Dan.


----------



## Mima Acres (Jun 29, 2012)

2005 Ford F350 Lariat Diesel Crewcab Longbed. We've had it for 6 years with no problems and hope to keep it a long time. Usually just sits parked until we need to haul something likes hoses, hay, or a tractor. My husband uses our other truck a Ford Ranger for work it's much smaller!


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tonka 4 x 4!


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 30, 2012)

REO -- that is the cutest rig ever! I have looked at a few mini horse trailers and looked into getting one custom made but since I have a full sized horse too I haven't committed yet to a mini trailer...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 30, 2012)

REO said:


> LOL! 4 carts? No way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, when we do parades I have two EEs, one small Jerald and my Meadowbrook in the back of the truck, and four horses in my Mini trailer. And it's only a 6' bed!

Found a truck I do like, a 1995 Dodge Ram 4X4 with only 113000 miles on it. Reasonable, but I still don't have the $$ for it. Anybody wanna buy a horse or two and add to my truck fund?? heeheehee


----------



## LindaL (Jul 1, 2012)

We traded our 2000 Toyota Tundra (V8 4dr) last winter for a 2011 Ford F-150 crew cab....LOVE it! It pulls our 3 horse GN trailer fine (we wondered...and we do have to be careful how much weight we do pull with it), but when we are ready for an "upgrade" we will go up to a F-350, just so we never have to worry about whether we have too much weight in the back. We bought the truck before we bought the trailer.

I'd like to get a little truck/SUV to pull a tiny Mini trailer around (like REO...and that is the CUTEST little trailer btw!!) for when its just 1-2 horses to haul locally. Too much trailer to hook up for that! lol


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 1, 2012)

I drive a 2001 F250 superduty, ext. cab , 4x4 with the 7.3 diesel. Love this truck, 200,000 miles and runs strong. Could pull my 16ft trailer down the road sideways without so much as a grunt.


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 2008 4x4 MItsubishi Triton tray back ute. Love it. great for carting hay or pulling the horse float and has so much power I almost need to drive it with the brake on. HAHA


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow - some of you guys sure have some nice rigs!!!!!




I have an old Toyota Tundra, but it still works. Might be a little banged up, but it's reliable for sure!

Liz N.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 10, 2012)

Hosscrazy said:


> Wow - some of you guys sure have some nice rigs!!!!!


Boy I'm with Liz, you guys have/had some nice rigs.

REO, your new outfit is as cute as a bug's ear. Looks like it belongs in the Schleich Farm Set I am

collecting for my grandson.

We don't drive anything to new. Last time I had a brand new car was in 1976 when my son was born.

Had to have the safest car on the road for my baby so I bought a new off the showroom floor, Volvo.

What was I thinking??!! Couldn't pull a horse trailer so I sold it and bought a used 72' 3/4T Ford, to the

I told you so look.

Been that way ever since. Michael is a mechanic and we usually don't buy anything till it has about

100,000 miles on it - find something in the color and features we want and he just keep 'em running.

Last one we replaced just turned 325,000 miles when it groaned and fell over.

For a truck we now drive a 99 Dodge Ram 1/2T extended cab, so the dogs can go. Michael put in

a super heavy duty transmission and it pulls the horse trailer and the car trailer, loaded, just fine.

Thing we hate about new rigs is the insurance cost and license tabs ... horrible here in Washington.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 11, 2012)

Recently purchased new to me 6 cylinder Nissan Frontier crew cab. It is a 2002 model and only had 38,000 miles on it and was garage kept. We also have a 4 cylinder Nissan Frontier extended cab which I bought new in 2000. It has tons of miles on it. And here is my little trailer behind the 2002 pickup. While I am not big into bumper stickers on cars I do like this one I put on my trailer for giggles and grins.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 11, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> While I am not big into bumper stickers on cars I do like this one I put on my trailer for giggles and grins.


I'm not, either, but the back of my Mini trailer has one: "My Miniature Horse is smarter than your Quarter Horse!"


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 11, 2012)

> Thing we hate about new rigs is the insurance cost and license tabs ... horrible here in Washington.


Same here in California, Nancy - I think that's why I'm better off with an older truck!

Liz N.


----------

